# Prickly Pear Cactus fruit



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just ordered some things called cactus yummy sticks for tortoises from turtlestuff.com. It says it is 100% prickly pear cactus fruit in sticks that are easy to feed. Has anyone tried giving these to there Sulcata or other Tort? Do they like them, are they high in calcium like the pads or not? I also ordered som Desert Tort seed mix, shite yarrow and greater plantain so in a couple weeks I can plant some great stuff for Boulder


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 9, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I just ordered some things called cactus yummy sticks for tortoises from turtlestuff.com. It says it is 100% prickly pear cactus fruit in sticks that are easy to feed. Has anyone tried giving these to there Sulcata or other Tort? Do they like them, are they high in calcium like the pads or not? I also ordered som Desert Tort seed mix, shite yarrow and greater plantain so in a couple weeks I can plant some great stuff for Boulder



Never tried "cactus yummy sticks" (actually, I never knew they existed), but my torts love the "pears", which grow profusely in the cactus patches on my property, so I'd guess yours will, too, and assume that the cactus yummy sticks're equally high in calcium.


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered some things called cactus yummy sticks for tortoises from turtlestuff.com. It says it is 100% prickly pear cactus fruit in sticks that are easy to feed. Has anyone tried giving these to there Sulcata or other Tort? Do they like them, are they high in calcium like the pads or not? I also ordered som Desert Tort seed mix, shite yarrow and greater plantain so in a couple weeks I can plant some great stuff for Boulder
> ...



will a Hermann eat prickly pear flesh as well as the fruit ?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 10, 2011)

missmoofi said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > wrmitchell22 said:
> ...



Yes, indeed...I feed them the pads about 2X a week.


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

oh great, thanks for that, we have them growing near us


----------



## moochie (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a word of caution. The prickly pear cactus plant I bought at a nursery had lots of tiny needles I couldn't see and it took me several weeks to get rid of them from my clothing, chest, and fingers. Wear heavy gloves! Think I'll try the fruities approach! 

Mark



I just placed an order w/ turtlestuff.com for some "fruities", should be interesting to see if they like them. If not, my grandson probably will.


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

SOOOOO, what the heck were you doing to get them stuck in your chest? sorry, but I had to ask?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta check this out

Are these them?








Cactus Fruities-Ectotherm

Ectotherm Cactus Fruities are made from 100% all natural cactus fruit. These spineless moist treats are a great way to give your tortoise, iguana or other cactus munching pet a natural treat. 

Cactus Fruities contain NO sugars, artificial colors, or fillers, just natural prickly pear cactus fruit. 

Nine ready to serve sticks.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 14, 2011)

moochie said:


> Just a word of caution. The prickly pear cactus plant I bought at a nursery had lots of tiny needles I couldn't see and it took me several weeks to get rid of them from my clothing, chest, and fingers. Wear heavy gloves! Think I'll try the fruities approach!
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...





Those glochids can be pretty painful..


----------



## moochie (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL, I had to carry it from the back of the nursery and I held the plastic pot up high... musta picked up needles from the other prickly pears around it!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Gotta check this out
> 
> Are these them?
> 
> ...





Yes this is them 




moochie said:


> Just a word of caution. The prickly pear cactus plant I bought at a nursery had lots of tiny needles I couldn't see and it took me several weeks to get rid of them from my clothing, chest, and fingers. Wear heavy gloves! Think I'll try the fruities approach!
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...





I don't think you are supposed to hug the cactus pads!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 15, 2011)

FIRST TIME IVE SEEN THESE THATS GREAT ............a good way to give cactus to torts where cactus doesnt grow good or for people who have no urge to grow a cactus..........ME I JUS GROW EM CUS IM BLESSED WITH GOOD TORT WHETHER AND CACTUS SURVIVES YEAR ROUND,but this is definitly good for certain people ill prolly never need to use it myself id like to hear how it works out for you tho.


----------



## moochie (Jul 15, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta check this out
> ...







LOL... yer right, got a little carried away!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 15, 2011)

TRUST ME ITS NOT HARD TO GET THE THORNS EVERYWHERE I THINK WEVE ALL LEARNED THE HARD WAY WITH THAT ONE ALL IT TAKES IS A LITTLE WIND AND A COUPLE BRUSHES UP AGAINST THE WRONG PART,im a pro at it now and each opuntia variety has a different approach to removing spines the best way is to firsy run over the pad with a lighter and then scrape with knife and run back over with the lighter then all the while outside with the hose you can spray it and rub on concrete and keep spraying it and it works great for me but ill be honest i deal with the occassional thorns that never come out and they will get stuck under skin for a long time and be uncomfortable ive even gotten small bumps that itch for weeks and get slightly infected enuff to squeeze fluid out they arent fun but mostly jus annoying..


----------

